# Pirate Crates



## matrixmom

PART 2:

Step 4: Adding shades of Brown - next I used Rustoleum in Satin Nutmeg. Run the brush perpendicular to the wood carved lines.








Step 5: Next shade: oops paint at HD I had lying around. Was a little more golden in color. Dry brush this on. Only in certain areas that you want - not everything.








_side note about drybrushing_: this is how much paint you want on the brush - see hardly anything, just keep rubbing it off on the inside lip of the paint can (so paint is not wasted) and it looks like this and then use a more inconspicuous spot to start. I use the lid of the paint alot to swirl the brush in a get a little more paint when Im drybrushing. It usually has just the right amount to wet the brush for drybrushing and if not, just push/rub the paint back on the lid again.








Step 6: Very light dry brushing with off white color: Again sorry - an oops paint from HD. Start collecting them (all kinds of colors) they will come in handy for just such an occasion. Only in certain little spots so the bumps and gouges pop.

alert! thought i would show you what too much paint for drybrushing looks like (and its not even alot)








AND VOILA! You got yourself some crates that even Blackbeard himself would use.


----------



## MummyOf5

Awesome tutorial!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

this looks freaking awesome love it


----------



## pacman

Again exceptional work , such a brilliant idea and so well executed and with the option of adapting it to other aged wood ideas and themes could be used endless amount of times and for various creations , thank you very very much for the run through tutorial , brilliant .


----------



## im the goddess

Great job matrixmom. I can't wait to see your awesome display this year.


----------



## IMU

Great work.


----------



## Scary Papa

matrxmom, this is so cool. I am going to make a couple for my new pirate display this year. I was looking for some new ideas.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Look good, next time you might think about cutting the foam into 3 inch wide strips like lumber than cutting to fit you cube, that way you could the etching before cutting into shorter pieces.


----------



## matrixmom

Good idea! Thanks for the tip.



The_Caretaker said:


> Look good, next time you might think about cutting the foam into 3 inch wide strips like lumber than cutting to fit you cube, that way you could the etching before cutting into shorter pieces.


----------



## pumpkinpie

I still can't get over these crates...they are just awesome!!! I just hope they're as easy as this tutorial is trying to convince me they are  lol


----------



## matrixmom

The hardest part for me was cutting the pink foam squares. I had first started cutting out strips but since I am using an electric knife to cut the foam sometimes they would be a little uneven lengths. I even tried using a mitre box with a saw. It was easier for me for the big boxes just to measure a square, then the square inside and cut and glue. All those crazy pieces I had from the mitre experience I used for the small ones.


----------



## kp26

*question about painting the styrofoam box*



matrixmom said:


> Step 1: Get the pink foam, cut to fit box as shown in pic below glue on using liquid nails or I ran out and then use glidden gripper . Also, I used my hot knife (shown from Michaels) to make the etchings later on. On top is the color you can buy as the base: Rustoleum Satin Espresso. I would have bought flat, but I couldnt find any - maybe because flat brown would be kind of ugly to paint furniture so thats why they dont make it. I dont know. This is the longest and most tedious step - measuring and cutting those squares. Use a electric kitchen knife like I did to make the cuts. Easy peasy.
> View attachment 196379
> 
> 
> Step 2:  Making the etchings. Using the Versatool I got from Michaels, heat to highest setting and make sure you have a good place (like something metal) to set it down when needed. Not like me, I used the little stand it came with, wind knocked it over, the phone rang, it scorched a whole thru my top of my plastic garbage can where I was working. Make sure you are outside, breezy area, and wear a mask. Melting foam is toxic. Look at a piece of pretty wood. Now copy it. I start out with the worm hole then finish its line, then draw the curvy or straight lines around it.
> View attachment 196380
> 
> View attachment 196381
> 
> 
> Step 3 : Paint the whole box all crevices, everywhere with the Satin Espresso color.
> View attachment 196382


Hi Matrixmom,
I'm new to this site and I have to say the crates you made are beautiful and your instructions are great. I do have one question though....
Did you have to "paint" your styrofoam boxes or the foam board with plaster of paris before you starting applying the brown paint? I've read in some places that paint can melt styrofoam if you don't 'seal' it with plaster of paris or modpodge. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## matrixmom

kp26 said:


> Hi Matrixmom,
> I'm new to this site and I have to say the crates you made are beautiful and your instructions are great. I do have one question though....
> Did you have to "paint" your styrofoam boxes or the foam board with plaster of paris before you starting applying the brown paint? I've read in some places that paint can melt styrofoam if you don't 'seal' it with plaster of paris or modpodge. Thanks so much for your help!



Nope. Just plain acrylic paint or Latex paint. Only spray paint or oil based paint will melt the foam. And...your welcome. Anytime!


----------



## matrixmom

BTW kp...if you run out of foam, I resorted to nice square boxes, and painted them. Just need a lot of browns,yellows, black and white paint. Its basically drybrusing the box. They looked great at night too.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/matrixmom-albums-pirates-life-for-me-2014-a-picture247357-cardboard.html


----------

